# Creative Hedgehog Metaphor



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I came up with this creative metaphor earlier today so I thought I'd share.
[attachment=0:1j3qwkjj]hedgehogs and roses.jpg[/attachment:1j3qwkjj]


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Haha yes that is very creative. I love it. I think it would make a great signature.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

That's what I'm trying to do but it's not working.

Edit: I did it!


----------

